
How to Solder [comic] - danw
http://log.andie.se/post/397677855/soldering-is-easy
======
nzmsv
Another thing: good tools matter (just like with software). Don't try to
solder electronics with a RadioShack iron. It can be done, sure, but it's
frustrating. Get a temperature-controller solder station and a fine tip for
the iron. This will cost about $100, but will last years and produce much
better results.

Another nice thing to get is a circuit board holder so you don't have to lay
the board upside down on the table as shown in the comic. A good holder will
help you work with surface-mount stuff too.

I also have a fan with a carbon filter to help with the fumes. Much nicer than
blowing smoke out of your way yourself :)

~~~
jff
Great suggestions. A nice Weller station will make your life infinitely
better.

Another thing that helps make beautiful, clean solder joints is flux. I used
to stuff PCBs with surface mount components, and my general practice was to
just swab flux over everything before soldering. Then, when you're done, you
need to scrub the board in hot water to remove the flux, but it's worth the
trouble.

------
asmithmd1
He forgot what I think is one of the most important steps. Before heating the
pad and the component lead, touch the solder to the tip of the iron just to
wet it a little. The little bit of solder on the tip of the iron really helps
in conducting heat to the components. And only use 60/40 lead/tin solder
(Radio Shack brand solder works the best.) Save the lead free stuff for when
you are in production and someone else is doing the soldering, it is much
harder to work with

~~~
bff
Another thing left out is solder flux. Some surfaces might be too small or too
hard to reach and heat with the iron so I put flux onto the surface first and
it causes the solder to flow into that area more easily. For instance, if you
want to solder a thin wire into a small hole getting the solder to flow into
the hole around the wire is difficult. If you put some flux onto the wire
first and then slide it into the hole the solder will flow along the wire and
will fill the hole nicely.

------
wallflower
I saw Mitch at an event. He said that 'it's easy to solder. the hard part is
unsoldering'.

That being said, he gave some amazing impromptu demonstrations of unsoldering.
Stuff like heating up the soldered bit and turning the PCB upside down and
hitting it not too hard but still firmly (with the flair and skill of a chef
pan flipping a soufflé) to get the solder out of a hole.

------
tocomment
My soldering iron seems to make inconsistent heat. One minute it will melt the
solder instantly and the next anywhere on the iron I touch the solder to,
nothing will happen.

Any idea what could be going on there?

Also I seem to be going through tips really fast.

~~~
billswift
You need to "tin" your tips, that is keep them covered with a thin layer of
clean solder. I normally touch a piece of solder to the tip then wipe it off
lightly with a clean, dry rag just before I unplug my iron each time I use it.
Doing it _after_ you finish helps insure against corrosion in storage, plus it
is all ready to go the next time.

------
imp
I wish I had read this, or something similar, when I learned how to solder. I
initially was doing "cold soldering" by just melting the solder and using it
like glue. Soldering became much easier once I learned the right way.

------
tocomment
Anyone have a good tutorial on soldering really small surface mount
components?

~~~
dfreidin
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NN7UGWYmBY> This is really good. He does
harder and harder stuff, ending with a 208 pin chip.

